# Dose any one shoot a pse baby g force dual cams



## bigjpw (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought a pse baby g force bow it is a older bow dont no what year i havent shot a bow in years got it sited in ok are these bows any good or should i try to sell it and find something else


----------



## Mr7mag (Jul 21, 2010)

*Baby G-Force*

I have a Baby G-Force that is 11 years old. Ancient compared to the bows made today. It still shoots good and the deer never ask how old my bow is anyway. 
The new bows are just outragious $$$$, no thanks. 

Good luck either way you go, new or old.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jul 21, 2010)

If it shoots fine and you like it keep it and save your money for gas to go hunting!!


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 22, 2010)

The dual cam was the Maxis cam and the single was called the lightning cam.  I want to say PSE had them from the late 90s through the early to mid 2000's.

EDIT: I stand corrected.  1996 - 1998 was the Baby G years.  They had the Maxis or Lightning cams.  G-Force was early 90s - 98.  What is your ATA length?


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 22, 2010)

http://tune.pse-archery.com/

You can use this to find a ton of info from PSE.


----------

